# Game #32: (1/4) Los Angeles Lakers @ Sacramento Kings



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bring It!!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Game #32: (1/4) Los Angelas Lakers @ Sacramento Kings*

Personally... I cant wait to see Barkley as the commentator


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Game #32: (1/4) Los Angelas Lakers @ Sacramento Kings*

Word bro, bring it.:biggrin:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Game #32: (1/4) Los Angelas Lakers @ Sacramento Kings*

Ahhhh! The Sacramento Kings..should be an exciting game!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Cookie is playin crazy right now. He is pretty slept on. He plays some pretty bad D, but he is surefire offense. He doesn't miss.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook is on fire.. need to keep getting him the ball in the 2nd half and it's easily a career night in pts.. His career high is 28!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

74 points... holy ****!

too bad we gave up *fifty ****ing eight!*


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That was, BY FAR, the worst overall officiated quarter of basketball I have ever seen.

The funny thing was how even the terrible officiating was. The Lakers would get called for a ticky-tack foul. Then, right back down the other end, the refs would bail out Kobe and send him to the FT line.

Just awful.

If the officials could find any way to ruin a 74pt half...they did.

I would say that we need to play defense, but whenever we do, they call a foul on us. I don't know what to say. I would imagine that someone from the NBA office is on the phone with one of the officials as we speak telling them to get their **** together.

There will not be anywhere near that many fouls in the second half. Guaranteed.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

hell the refs are the reason why it was 74 pts

i want to see more of cookie!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This would be the worst ****ing loss of the year.

Whenever we get a big lead, we just stop playing. It's ridiculous.

I'm disgusted by our work ethic.

Nobody plays defense. How does 1 screen get them a wide open shot EVERY TIME down the court?!!!


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

cheer up we are still up 7 heading to the 4th we can close them out


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Dick Bavetta is a joke. 

Just what we need...they finally miss a foul and it's an obvious one that cost us two points.

Can somebody please lay out Mike Bibby? The flaying around this guy does is just ludicrous. He plays like a 5yr old little girl. If we blew on him, he'd fall over.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

ohhhh boyyy.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

knicksfan89 said:



> cheer up we are still up 7 heading to the 4th we can close them out


What the heck did you see in that 4th Q that suggested we can "close them out"?

All I saw was lackluster defense, wide open layups for the Kings, and terrible shot selection and passing on our part.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Deja Vu


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobeee!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ok evans, stop shooting


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

no jump ball? awww


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

what a game...blowing a 21 pt lead...then up by 12...now only 8...wow its keeping me watching:biggrin:


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

**** now luke's outt


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

come on come on come on!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

pathetic... we suck


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

WTF WAS THAT, these refs suck. they should be fined and suspended for tonight


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

what the **** is this ****


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a horrible no-call.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

that **** is pathetic...if the refs dont wanna make calls dont be a ref....****ing old **** like bevetta...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

watched us get screwed this time down as well...


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

sometimes i wish i could be the goddamn ref out there


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Worst ****ing refs ever.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow....

The refs really sucked off the kings tonight. I dont like blaming the refs... But what the hell was that crap?

I mean a obvious foul on Kobe under the hoop, that even Barkley said should have been called..

Then the stupid foul off the ball for the basket and one.. How often do you see that called at the end of a basketball game to decide who wins?

Horrible... Horrible.... Horrible...

There should really be an age limit on ref's.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Overtime *****es. Nice job Smush. Despite being completely and utterly ****ed over, we bring it to overtime.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

I Love Smush!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ROFLLLLLLLL..


wow that was worst defence then my 3rd grade boys and girls team plays.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wow...wow...wow


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

no AND1 missed call by the refs again...smush should have won the game already...i love how bad the refs are...im glad the nba thought it was a good enough idea to put to 80+ yrs old refs in the same game


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wow....
> 
> The refs really sucked off the kings tonight. I dont like blaming the refs... But what the hell was that crap?
> 
> ...


yeah, in Soccer it is 45 or 50. 67 is toooo old to catch up with the game


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow we're in overtime... unbelievable.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wow....
> 
> The refs really sucked off the kings tonight. I dont like blaming the refs... But what the hell was that crap?
> 
> ...


yeah, in Soccer it is about 50. 67 is toooo old to catch up with the game


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

WTF, barkley needs to shut up now


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bury these mother****ers.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

what kind of a foul was that? wow bibby


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

you guys are watching in on TNT? i like to stick with good ol Stu and Joel


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

a.y.h. said:


> you guys are watching in on TNT? i like to stick with good ol Stu and Joel


i would but anytime the game is in HD, ill watch it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

wow, barkley should really look up stats before he speaks.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> wow, barkley should really look up stats before he speaks.


i was about ready to cuss out the tv, then kobe makes ita


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Arco goes silent.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

we are so lucky, and we dont deserve to win. infact we should be charged 2 losses for this crapfest


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

smush... clutch (sorry im a little late)


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Cris said:


> we are so lucky, and we dont deserve to win. infact we should be charged 2 losses for this crapfest


we deserve that, but we would not like that :biggrin:


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Cris said:


> we are so lucky, and we dont deserve to win. infact we should be charged 2 losses for this crapfest


Kings had many chances on the line, and they blew it. You deserved the win because you handed it to the Kings, and yet they let it slip. If either of the two teams deserve it, it's the Lakers because missing 15 free throws is nothing minor.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

WOW, how bad is the whole ref team tonight... ive never seen something so bad


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Goodnight Sactown. Eat ****.

Really, we're lucky to come out with this game. Poor reffing, blown free throws by the Kings, and giving up a huge lead. I'll take 21-11 without two starts no matter how it comes.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

GOD that was so close. i dont understand how we always think we're gonna win it with a 20 pt lead. theres always a lot more gametime left and we cant just be all cozy. we have to friggin extend that lead to 40 if we could


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

100 + points
100 Free Throws 
100 Year old refs


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

good win good win, no matter it is ugly or not, I take it


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Cris said:


> 100 + points
> 100 Free Throws
> 100 Year old refs


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

F YOU, officiating crew. 
F YOU, Mike Bibby.
F THAT game.

Time to get the heck out of Sac-Town.

Kobe :clap: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i had 3 heart attacks and **** my pants twice in this one...i think im done for the year..


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Damn! Once again...another nail biter in Sacramento. Some of those damn refs just retire already...geeez!

PS: Charles Barkley sux in sports announcing


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/games/20070104/LALSAC/boxscore.html

Kobe: 41/10/9
Cook: 26/4/2
Walton: 16/8
Bynum: 15/11


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Bynum had a horrible 2nd half. With that said this was one of the best games I've seen in a long time...more because of the Kings' ability to come back down 21 and more because of Mamba's display of his ultra-multifaceted games. His play is starting to give me shivers now. I've always hated the guy but he's started to become so good I can't stop praising him.

With that said I'm glad the Bulls beat the Lakers the last time we played them. I'm also glad Charles Barkley did color commentary, nothing beats that. It was my primary interest in tuning in


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

PS. It should have been a triple double for Kobe... they didnt count that last assist to Smush at the end of regulation as an assist for Kobe... which sux...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Arco goes silent.


Haha not quite, Kobe MVP chants was louder than the boos in the closing seconds. nice.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> i had 3 heart attacks and **** my pants twice in this one...i think im done for the year..


I expect that from a 90 y/o Dick Bavetta, but not from you.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

we were lucky, we were damm lucky tonight we deserved to lose but a win's a win


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

terrible the way we blew that lead, but wow, did the kings have a lot of help. now the touch fouls kinda balanced themselves out. but the three calls that almost put my remote through my television were; the non call on bibby (trips smush fighting for a loose ball), the dead-ball foul on kobe (basketball gods made sure that one didn't cost us), then the no call on kobe's last shot. man they almost stole that one from us. very ugly win, but I'll take it.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

anorexorcist said:


> I'm also glad Charles Barkley did color commentary, nothing beats that. It was my primary interest in tuning in


Haha yeah, there was one sequence where they showed Radmanovic taking some tips from Bavetta, then Vujacic came along, and Barkley was making fun of the idea of an old man talking to two space cadets .lmao.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The Lakers (Phil) Shouls be very concerned about Bynum. He was very indecisive in the post during the second have and it cost the Lakers the lead since they could not go in the post anymore. I feel the Bynum has no excuse because he had the touches, he received the time from Phil to prove himself.

Personally I think his performance in the second have was worst than Kwame's overtime messups because On each play, Kwame knows what he wants to do especially when it comes to passing; he just drops the ball. When Bynum got the ball he just stood there like a deer in a headlight for no reason plus he lets his own preformance and calls dictate his momentum.

ODOM, KWAME, COME BACK!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a game...there were so many negatives to it, and I wanted to just kill the Lakers at one point for blowing the lead, but now I'm good. I hate watching the game when I'm not home because I don't get into it as much as I normally do...officiating was horrible for both teams...that 2nd quarter was ridiculous.

Kobe should've had a triple double. He's playing ridiculous right now. First time we've gone 10 games over .500 in the season, something we didn't accomplish at all in the last two years...feels good. 

Go Lakers! Tomorrow night, we get AI & Denver...JUST BRING IT!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> What a game...there were so many negatives to it, and I wanted to just kill the Lakers at one point for blowing the lead, but now I'm good. I hate watching the game when I'm not home because I don't get into it as much as I normally do...officiating was horrible for both teams...that 2nd quarter was ridiculous.
> 
> Kobe should've had a triple double. He's playing ridiculous right now. First time we've gone 10 games over .500 in the season, something we didn't accomplish at all in the last two years...feels good.
> 
> Go Lakers! Tomorrow night, we get AI & Denver...JUST BRING IT!


man just change ur profile from 5th in the west to 5th in the nba...seriously there is no east lol


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

W.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> man just change ur profile from 5th in the west to 5th in the nba...seriously there is no east lol


Hahaha. That's definitely true.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Steez said:


> PS. It should have been a triple double for Kobe... they didnt count that last assist to Smush at the end of regulation as an assist for Kobe... which sux...


Yeah, that should've been an assist but I think they didn't count it since Smush took a couple of dribbles going to the basket. Who knows.

Anyways, as for the game, I literally had a heart attack. We had a huge lead, and as always we failed to close out. Although we did get the victory, we must work on containing leads when we get them. I'm sure a lot of people are blaming the refs for allowing the Kings to get back in this, but the bottom line is, we had a 20 point lead, and had we been playing smart ball, the OT shouldn't even have happened.

Either way, a win is a win, and I'll take it any day. I just remember the closing minutes of the fourth, I thought to myself that we would need a miracle to pull out of this one with a victory. Then, Radmanovic hit a three ball in the corner, the Kings miss a couple of key free throws, and Smush Parker took it to the lane for the easy lay-up and the win.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Good to get the win, this game was a lot more like The Houston game.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Theonee said:


> Good to get the win, this game was a lot more like The Houston game.


The great part about it was that it was against the Kings, in their home court! :clap2:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

What a craptastic game. It was ugly. It was so ugly, we scored 74 pts in the first half. That is just stupid. 

Terrible reffing, for both teams, however I think the refs screwed us worse. I hate it when the refs decide they have to dictate the game. It was annoying.

HOW ABOUT THE MAMBA!!! I mean seriously, is he amazing or what?! Do I even need to comment on his game?

Bynum looked alright. You can tell he still gets nervous out there. He is always moving his pivot foot before he starts to dribble and they actually call that now. He gets burned by his own pivot foot more than anything else. I believe that Phil has criticized him for a being a "black hole" on offense, so I think he was timid about taking it to the hole time and time again like he should have. He is good around a the rim though, no doubt!

And a final shout out has to go to Cookie. He was everywhere in that first quarter, and made a few huge shots later in the game. He even snagged some rebounds. So my question is, why do we need Radmonovic?

Long post, crazy game.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

EHL said:


> W.


Its funny how one of the cubs trademarks is the W when they havent won a championship in a billion years


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Some great quotes from Kings fans...

http://www.sacbee.com/dyn/comments/...72.html&o=d&ud=u&avatar=n&tie_to=103472#71989


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Sean said:


> Some great quotes from Kings fans...
> 
> http://www.sacbee.com/dyn/comments/...72.html&o=d&ud=u&avatar=n&tie_to=103472#71989


Nice find. lol. My favorite post:

Freethrows, freethrows, freethrows. Just what I've been saying all year, but everyone poo-poo'd me. Brad Miller is a sissy. Just what I've been saying all year, but everyone poo-poo'd me. Poor 3-point shooting. Just what I've been saying all year, but everyone poo-poo'd me. This team is disgraceful. They choke when the game is on the line...it's almost automatic. The Lakers were very short-handed, and the Kings were at full strength (without Miller makes no difference), and at home, and they still can't win. This team is not good. The talent is marginal. Sissies like Miller need to be cut from the team. Musselman needs to be an assistant coach, not head coach. Fundamentals like freethrows need to be addressed. Let's face it, this team needs to be broken up, and they need to start the rebuilding once this dreadful season is over. Just sickening.

:lol:


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

werd40 is one of the few that is optimistic


----------

